

I'm interviewing Weebly's David Rusenko live today at 12:30pm (PT) - jl
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/weebly-wednesday

======
BvS
How do you do the Splitscreen interviews? Is that all done with Justin.tv?

------
YuriNiyazov
Lately there's a significant increase in YC publicity - Harj, meetups,
interviews. Are you guys feeling increased competition from the other YC
clones?

~~~
jl
Actually it's because of Harj that all these things are happening. We've been
meaning to do them for a long time but we were always too busy. Now that we
have more people working on YC we can finally do them!

